# Printing from the truck



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to print from their truck?


----------



## Baloo (May 5, 2011)

Just get a power convertor and a H/P printer with air print and your done. That is how I did it for my ipad.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Baloo is bang-on!

Blew my mind using air-print on my new HP printer!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We have inverters in all our trucks...well except my old one. It kinda went up in flames. We don't print any w/o's though.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

I use a laptop. I have had a printer in my truck for several years. I just use a USB connection. My next printer will probably be wireless.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

My mobile printer.. I print my invoices from a tablet app, so it has to be bluetooth, runs off battery (included) or 120V

https://www.google.com/search?q=hp+...espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=hp+officejet+100


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

That HP may be the ticket!!!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What's teh cost to own that HP printer? How often do you have to replace the ink and what do the cartridges cost?


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Seen it locally (Staples) for $170ish with sale/rebate. Of the top of my head I get 100-130 invoices printed before ink-out. I remember cartridges are a little pricy $30ish.


----------

